# Schaudt Electroblock & surge damage.



## davesport

I thought I'd ask as there seems to a fair bit of discussion concerning this, both on here & the darkside :wink: My own concerns were not directly for the damage to the Electroblock but for the disruption it could cause to a hard earned holiday. We rarely plug in except at home where the van's plugged in 24/7. I'm just wondering how common damage to the Electroblock is from transients in the power supply either in the UK or abroad ?

D.


----------



## Bob45

Mine went on a CC site so I had a surge protector fitted with no problems since. Fingers crossed!
Bob


----------



## SaddleTramp

Mine went in The Uk and also whilst plugged in on a Ferry, I had so much trouble I purchased a spare one at the same time that I had my old one repaired.

I was using a schaudt OVP 01 at the time.


----------



## CurlyBoy

Bob45 said:


> Mine went on a CC site so I had a surge protector fitted with no problems since. Fingers crossed!
> Bob


..as did ours at BlackHorse Farm Kent, we were just about to leave for the chunnel so didn't report to warden as the office was closed.

curlyboy


----------



## Jezport

The Issues I have after having a charger on my EBL go are.

1. Is it a surge that causes the switch mode power supply to fry or is it under rated, most other manufacturers dont have the same failure rate?

2. Why will Schaudt not supply a service manual to qualified electronic engineers to allow them to repair them?

3. Why will Schaudt not send replacement panels out to allow repairs locally?

4. Why do they always blame mains surges? My van was parked at home, on the same supply as my computer and other sensitive devices yet the EBL failed and no other item was touched?

5. Why do we put up with this Surge Bull$#1t from them?


----------



## BillCreer

My electrobloc was damaged when on a C&CC site in October. I have to say I can't prove what actually caused the damage but I have now invested in a surge protector.


----------



## Ken38

I would be amazed if these failures are all from voltage surges or spikes. In the UK the power supply system is very clean. On the continent you can get some very odd earth effects when power lines go down in the snow but even that rarely causes surges.

Normally surges come from nearby lightening strikes.

That doesn't mean a surge suppressor is not a good idea as it does give good protection from surges and spikes.

But it's odd Schaudt seem to have most of these problems.

It's only a couple of mains chargers and a battery to battery charger/regulator. It's ancient technology and should be bullet proof!

Before cars were fitted with surge suppressors it was common for for the rectifiers to be taken out by the incorrect disconnection of jump leads. You have to let both engines drop to idle otherwise you got a back emf pulse that blew the rectifier in the controller. On test tractors our electrical lab were dab hands and renewing the diodes.

Can these failures be something similar? Is it caused by starting the vehicle before disconnecting or disconnecting when we have lots of load on the 12V service side?

Are Schaudt shy of telling us what the problem is as this could apportion blame?


----------



## 747

Schaudt recommend that they are fitted as standard. It is the motorhome manufacturers penny pinching that is to blame.

If you want to protect all of your electrics, fit a Sollatek AVS30 just after the 240V socket on the van. Cheaper and just as good.


----------



## Ken38

Just ordered the Sollatek AVS 30 on 747's recommendation. It looks good value and may save me a messed up holiday.


----------



## Jezport

747 said:


> Schaudt recommend that they are fitted as standard. It is the motorhome manufacturers penny pinching that is to blame.
> 
> If you want to protect all of your electrics, fit a Sollatek AVS30 just after the 240V socket on the van. Cheaper and just as good.


When you say Just as good. Have you checked all the specifications against each other?

I will try to attach the OVP1 PDF


----------



## 747

Jezport said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schaudt recommend that they are fitted as standard. It is the motorhome manufacturers penny pinching that is to blame.
> 
> If you want to protect all of your electrics, fit a Sollatek AVS30 just after the 240V socket on the van. Cheaper and just as good.
> 
> 
> 
> When you say Just as good. Have you checked all the specifications against each other?
> 
> I will try to attach the OVP1 PDF
Click to expand...

Not personally but others with more electrical knowledge than I, have done


----------



## Jezport

747 said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schaudt recommend that they are fitted as standard. It is the motorhome manufacturers penny pinching that is to blame.
> 
> If you want to protect all of your electrics, fit a Sollatek AVS30 just after the 240V socket on the van. Cheaper and just as good.
> 
> 
> 
> When you say Just as good. Have you checked all the specifications against each other?
> 
> I will try to attach the OVP1 PDF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not personally but others with more electrical knowledge than I, have done
Click to expand...

I cannot find enough data on the WWW to verify the specifications of the AVS30 against the OVP1, however the OVP1 is just a plug in unit where the AVS30 has to be wired in which some owners cannot do.


----------



## ob1

Ours went kaput about a year ago and had to be replaced. Van Bitz fitted a surge protector and no problem since.


----------



## pieterv

The OVP 01 has a quicker response time, whether that is required is another question.


----------



## teemyob

SaddleTramp said:


> Mine went in The Uk and also whilst plugged in on a Ferry, I had so much trouble I purchased a spare one at the same time that I had my old one repaired.
> 
> I was using a schaudt OVP 01 at the time.


"I was using a schaudt OVP 01 at the time."

Did you not Vote ST?

There is no vote for failure with OVP01!

TM


----------



## CurlyBoy

Hi, I have just purchased OVP01 but it comes with instructions in German only. Is there any precautions I need to be aware of or is it just a plug and play job?

thanks
curlyboy


----------



## Jezport

Plug n play


----------



## BillCreer

CurlyBoy said:


> Hi, I have just purchased OVP01 but it comes with instructions in German only. Is there any precautions I need to be aware of or is it just a plug and play job?
> 
> thanks
> curlyboy


Hi,

There is an English copy of the manual under Rsources /Useful Downloads


----------



## CurlyBoy

thanks guys, that's what I thought but always best to check

curlyboy


----------



## teemyob

*tie*

I would suggest you cable tie the plugs in by way of looping around the back of the blue housing.

Otherwise with most crash leaf spring suspension, they are likely to come unplugged.

TM


----------



## BillCreer

Hi,
It's a good idea to mount it somewhere visible if you can as there are indicator lights on the top surface.


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Hi,

No voltage spike induced problems for me to date (fingers crossed I'm not tempting fate) - and I do use an OVP01. 


Regards,
John


----------



## Terryg

Hi, 

No problems to date with my Schaubt EBL99, I also have a Schaubt OVP01 fitted. 


Terry.


----------



## Bazbro

I'm concerned about possible damage to my Elektroblok and surge/spike protection seems an obvious upgrade (but why isn't it fitted as standard by Schaudt??).

Surge/spike protectors are commonly (and cheaply!) available for computers, etc., most often supplied as "adaptors" with multiple sockets.

Why can one of these not be used to protect the Elektroblok? Or am I missing something? I've even found a 16 Amp device (Google "Power Doc" - made by Su Kam in India) that would appear to be ideal for our purposes and all for a little over a tenner!

Opinions from the electrically savvy would be welcome!


----------



## ob1

Bazbro said:


> I'm concerned about possible damage to my Elektroblok and surge/spike protection seems an obvious upgrade (but why isn't it fitted as standard?


Your question has already been answered. It's probably due to penny pinching by the converters, along with a lot more examples that exist. :x

Ron


----------



## Bazbro

Ha! You're right, Ron! Plus the fact that Schaudt don't assist anyone else to repair their product, it seems. More repairs = more money for Schaudt!!


----------



## GEMMY

Ditto, it was answered 2 years ago on this thread

tony


----------



## Bazbro

It was a rhetorical comment, guys, ie "It should be fitted within the Elektroblok as a standard component".

But the main point of my Post is the question "Can cheaper, 16 Amp spike/surge protectors do the same job as the OVP1 or Sollatek AVS30?"


----------



## JockandRita

I fitted one of these >>inline surge protectors<<, but not from that supplier. This type of surge protector is fitted by Peter Hambilton of www.friendlyhippo.co.uk fame, as standard protection for the Elektroblock.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita

I forgot to add, that due to the height of the inline surge protector, I knew I wouldn't be able to close the cabinet, so I also purchased an IEC extension cable, so that it could lay flat in the cabinet. The 2 x items came to less than £20.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Jezport

Bazbro said:


> It was a rhetorical comment, guys, ie "It should be fitted within the Elektroblok as a standard component".
> 
> But the main point of my Post is the question "Can cheaper, 16 Amp spike/surge protectors do the same job as the OVP1 or Sollatek AVS30?"


When I spoke to Udo Lang at Schaudt he told me that they should be fitted as standard. So who is to blame Schaudt for selling a unit that has insufficient protection to be reliable without a seperate protection unit being fitted or the motorhome builder for not fitting one.

Schaudt will not accept responsibility for units that go faulty after 12 months unless they are fitted with their OVP1. This is what they told me, its not something I heard from someone else it is first hand information.

My EBL packed up while on EHU at home. Running through the same circuit as other more sensitive electronic equipment, and after examining the circuit I came to the opinion that the EBL was not damaged by anything else other than it was manufactured in a way that is would be unlikely to last long.


----------



## garethjjones

A & N Caravan services (Now Atlantic), will repair Electrobloks, and have a working relationship with Schaudt.



Bazbro said:


> Ha! You're right, Ron! Plus the fact that Schaudt don't assist anyone else to repair their product, it seems. More repairs = more money for Schaudt!!


I've had my Electroblok repaired there, and Allan is very helpful. Also discovered a nice bit of Wales I'd never been to.


----------



## camallison

JockandRita said:


> I fitted one of these >>inline surge protectors<<, but not from that supplier. This type of surge protector is fitted by Peter Hambilton of www.friendlyhippo.co.uk fame, as standard protection for the Elektroblock.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.


That's the one fitted to our Elektroblok and it has saved us on site when others have had failures around us due to spikes on the supply. To be perfectly honest, Schaudt should incorporate them into their design if they are saying that they should be fitted. For the cost, it would save a lot of bad press.

Colin

[EDIT - I fitted ours myself]


----------



## JockandRita

BTW, it is also worth carrying spares of the little "slow blow" fuse that sits inside the Elektroblock. I've had to replace ours once, and have also replaced the same, for two other Elektroblock owners. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Bazbro

Thanks, JockandRita - I've just spotted this...
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270850315523

Seems a bargain if it does the same job as the expensive units, especially at under a fiver!! It's the same as yours?


----------



## JockandRita

Bazbro said:


> Thanks, JockandRita - I've just spotted this...
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270850315523
> 
> Seems a bargain if it does the same job as the expensive units, especially at under a fiver!! It's the same as yours?


Morning Barry,

Yes, it appears to be the same as mine, other than the colour. Mine is black, and is the power light "ON" model, No 42 ISP3. Our Elektroblock doesn't have a power "ON" indicator, so this one is handy for knowing that power is going into the unit.

That is a good price, compared to >>these<<

I also bought , >>one of these<<, as mentioned previously, to accommodate clearance within the Elektroblock cabinet, for the lid to close.

BTW, because I couldn't remember the rating when posting yesterday, I went and checked my spare "slow blow" fuses, and they are T1.6A >>like this one<<, however, I purchased from my local TV Repairer.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## trek

Bazbro said:


> Thanks, JockandRita - I've just spotted this...
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270850315523
> 
> Seems a bargain if it does the same job as the expensive units, especially at under a fiver!! It's the same as yours?


be aware that the maximum current rating on these are either 2.5 amps or 10 amps depending on model ordered

I would want 16 amps minimum & match the RCD rating


----------



## JockandRita

trek said:


> I would want 16 amps minimum & match the RCD rating


The RCD rating on our imported Hymer is 10 amps. :wink: I' don't know if that is the same spec for UK Hymers.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Jezport

I would compare the response time and other specifications of it as I seem to remember that when I compared a few models they did not have some of the features of the ovp1. The ovp1 was faster at cutting the supply and also watches out for under and over voltage not just spikes.


----------



## Easyriders

We had a surge protector fitted to our Elektroblock when we first bought the MH 2 years ago. Dave Newell in Telford fitted it; can't remember how much it cost, but not very expensive (and certainly cheaper than replacing the Elektroblock).

We also use a surge protected extension bar when we charge the laptop from the mains, just as we do at home. Can't be too careful!


----------

